# How good is excitel



## aal-ok (Mar 29, 2016)

I am thinking of getting an Internet connection through excitel, they are offering amazing deals. Just wanted to check how their service is, is there connection stable? I am living in shalimar bagh.


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 29, 2016)

I posted a detailed review regarding Excitel's services here: *forum.digit.in/broadband-dth/19619...nsive-review-5mbps-sdsl-unlimited-no-fup.html

Hopefully, that's going to be of some use to you.


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 31, 2016)

Yup, a helpful review, but do you know about its service in shalimar bagh?


----------



## StickySlime (Mar 31, 2016)

aal-ok said:


> Yup, a helpful review, but do you know about its service in shalimar bagh?



No, unfortunately, I can't think of a way to ever find that out, unless you have someone in your locality which is already using their services. Your best bet would be asking around near your area and see if you can find someone already using their services.


----------



## aal-ok (Mar 31, 2016)

Yeah right, I called their 801 number given on the website but there had not been a response yet.
Will keep you updated.

- - - Updated - - -

Ps: the website shows a red dot near my house(about 500m radius) does this website that their service is available here?


----------



## StickySlime (Apr 11, 2016)

aal-ok said:


> Ps: the website shows a red dot near my house(about 500m radius) does this website that their service is available here?



Not necessarily. I've seen people complaining about non-availability of services (or lack thereof), even though their area "had a red dot" on the service map on their website. The only real indicator of set-in services in your area are the abundance of those pamphlets and advertisements near your locality, advertising Excitel. If that's not there, most probably Excitel isn't set-in within your area, yet.


----------



## aal-ok (Apr 12, 2016)

yeah, it's not available here, i had to call about four times to get this answer, guess I will have to stick to MTNL


----------

